# Family member of EEA national



## NinoJ (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello


I am a member of EEA national and have my second 5 years residency in UK. I would like to know if you could apply for UK nationality even though I have not stayed during all those 10 years in UK? we have been living in England on and off from 2002 and we are going back there from 16th of December.

Also would like to know if I could invite my sister with her 2 kids over to visit me in England? is it hard to have them come over? they are Georgian Nationals (Republic of Georgia) My sister has some savings and a good job, she just wants to visit me. Can I send them an invitation or does it have to be my husband who is EEA national?

Thank you in advance 

I would appreciate if you are not going to be mean


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

First you need right to permanent residence with documentary proof (EEA4), have held it for at least a year, and you haven't been absent from UK more than 270 days in the last 5 years, and no more than 90 days in the last 12 months before application. So your first step is to apply for permanent residence on form EEA4.

Your sister has to qualify for her visit visa in her own right. What you or your husband can do is to be her sponsor, through free accommodation, board and any help with travel costs. She needs a letter from her employer giving her a leave of absence with expected date of return. Her children can apply at the same time, and separate visas will be issued for them. She only needs one set of supporting documents for all three.
Read UK Border Agency | Sponsoring a general visitor


----------

